# Badly Kept Secrets



## Schwimmwagen (Jul 13, 2013)

Hello, FAF.

I have created this thread so we can share our secrets with each other! We will all get things off our chests and tell each other entertaining stories or become laughing stocks. Or all of those.

Though I have to be brash and get the rules out of the way: 

By secrets I do not mean secrets such as "I killed a man several years ago and have been running away from it forever" because that would cause a shitstorm. And it's against the rules to talk about illegal stuff like that anyway. Like, big time. I'm talking about slightly embarassing things that you wouldn't tell people IRL! Dumb habits, thoughts, stupid things you did in primary school, that kinda thing.

And don't say "it wouldn't be a secret if I told you!" and act like it's the funniest shit ever said by anybody.

And *this is not about sex, either*. Now there's no reason why you can't admit "I find X attractive" or "I watched Y once" or "I once accidentally Z'd all over the place" because that shit has humour potential. But if any of you stupid newfags turn this into "FAF sex fetish general discussion", well I'll know exactly who I'm going to wait to see get infracted for derailment and possibly antagonise.

Anyway

To start off with an example

When I was little, I used to read a lot of girl's fiction. Like I wasn't very interested in lad's books. I either read unisex stories like harry potter, or stuff made outright for girls. While all the boys my age wanted to read about Alex Rider's adventures as the British secret service's youngest member, I wanted to read about girls competing for handsome boys. :>

So what other fabulous embarassing little stories have you all got? Let us have some fun.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Jul 13, 2013)

i fart and blame it on my kid, people think its adorable when she farts so i just have no shame in farting anymore.


----------



## Icky (Jul 13, 2013)

Well, besides fetishes and the like, I was WAY into Animorphs well later then I should have been. It was bad.


----------



## Seekrit (Jul 13, 2013)

I still read Naruto. I know it sucks but I'm invested in the final outcome ._.

Also I panicked when I saw the thread title.


----------



## BRN (Jul 13, 2013)

But I don't really have any secrets of the type that I'm willing to share :C

 Uh, I guess... I've searched my sona's name far more often than is healthy, monitoring publicity. I have discovered several .tk sites I never knew of, found out Sciggles handled a TT that was reporting me, and watched little pockets of drama with egoist glee. =_=


----------



## Falaffel (Jul 13, 2013)

I liked to jerk off in random bathrooms for the hell of it. Strange times for me. 

One last sexual thing, age 14 or 15 or so during hormonal horny teen times I was so turned on by my cousin. Then I got morals. 

Something that's haunted me since I was 7. I was playing with some random lizard outside and I decided "hey! I'm a go get a cup, put it in the cup, and keep it!" So I went and got the cup, came back and found the lizard again. All excited to catch the lizard, I swung my arm down aiming to catch him but the lizard moved! Thing is, I hit that lizard in the middle of his torso and split him in two. I was HORRIFIED.  I just killed a lizard! I love Lizards! And I killed one! You could see his organs kinds pooling out.. Oh my god. I never told anyone. Ever. That was 12 years ago and I still remember it vividly. 

I'll think of others later. 

Btw I've never told anyone these so enjoy I guess.


----------



## Falaffel (Jul 13, 2013)

SIX said:


> But I don't really have any secrets of the type that I'm willing to share :C
> 
> Uh, I guess... I've searched my sona's name far more often than is healthy, monitoring publicity. I have discovered several .tk sites I never knew of, found out Sciggles handled a TT that was reporting me, and watched little pockets of drama with egoist glee. =_=



Stop being so popufur you asshole >:[ 
Not only does it make me more sexually attracted to you, it also makes me feel inferior... More inferior than I already am.


----------



## Machine (Jul 13, 2013)

I used to read dictionaries for fun when I was younger.


----------



## Seekrit (Jul 13, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> I liked to jerk off in random bathrooms for the hell of it. Strange times for me.
> 
> One last sexual thing, age 14 or 15 or so during hormonal horny teen times I was so turned on by my cousin. Then I got morals.



Christ's sake, did you read the OP?

When I was young and kinda lonely, I would tell my dog my problems. He always listened to me.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 13, 2013)

I dressed up as a butterfly for one of my birthday parties when I was a kid. 

I called a teacher 'mum' when I was 15.

The only time I've had to practically apply the German I learnt in school was when a friend was asking me sexual questions in front of my [now ex] girlfriend [he was kind enough to initiate in German, so that I wouldn't get embarrassed]

I once called a girl by the nick name 'boobenhower' for like...ages...because I was too embarrassed to tell her that whilst she'd told me her nick name she hadn't told me her actual name.


----------



## HungryWolf (Jul 13, 2013)

Machine said:


> I used to read dictionaries for fun when I was younger.


Damn, me too :O The colorful pictures one though.
Well, a lot of people don't actually know I'm a furry
When I was younger, about 7, I was on a stationary bike in one of the rooms, and my pink of my left foot got caught into the wheel, and it simply sliced about all the way to the bone. I was 7, I was screaming like hell by the time my parents found me. They didn't know what the f**k happened and drove to the hospital. 3 months later, it fully healed. Nobody knows, there's a scar where the doctor had to sew it together. Well guess if my parents find this post, they'll know. :E


----------



## Ansitru (Jul 13, 2013)

Machine said:


> I used to read dictionaries for fun when I was younger.



I thought I was the only one who had done so.
Same with proverb-dictionaries and where they stem from. So interesting.


----------



## HungryWolf (Jul 13, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> I liked to jerk off in random bathrooms for the hell of it.


*le opens bathroom door, hears fapping
Wut Da Fuq?
*le slowly closes the door and walks backwards outside


----------



## Kalmor (Jul 13, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> I called a teacher 'mum' when I was 15.


This was going to be my confession. Holy shit is it embarrassing.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jul 13, 2013)

Raptros said:


> This was going to be my confession. Holy shit is it embarrassing.



I did it multiple times when I was like ~8.

One of them was dad.


----------



## HungryWolf (Jul 13, 2013)

Raptros said:


> This was going to be my confession. Holy shit is it embarrassing.


I called a teacher another one of my teacher...
And the teacher turned around and looked at me with the "What did you say?" face


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 13, 2013)

I was so hairy when my year started puberty that I was known as 'hairy-boy' in PE. The rest of 'em mostly caught up with me by the end of secondary school, although I still don't like body hair. 



Raptros said:


> This was going to be my confession. Holy shit is it embarrassing.



_Every _kid does it at some point. I suppose you've just got to laugh at yourself.


----------



## Seekrit (Jul 13, 2013)

How about a good ole accidental exposure tale? I think I was 16, I was late for school one morning and was strutting up an empty corridor. I felt kinda cold, then looked down and realised my knob was hanging out of my trousers. I used to go commando a lot back then. That means from my house to the taxi, from the walk up the school grounds to German class, I was feelin' the breeze on my nads. If anyone had noticed it would've been the end of me.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jul 13, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> How about a good ole accidental exposure tale? I think I was 16, I was late for school one morning and was strutting up an empty corridor. I felt kinda cold, then looked down and realised my knob was hanging out of my trousers. I used to go commando a lot back then. That means from my house to the taxi, from the walk up the school grounds to German class, I was feelin' the breeze on my nads. If anyone had noticed it would've been the end of me.



aerobics in PE + short shorts

nopenoenpenonpepneope


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 13, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> How about a good ole accidental exposure tale? I think I was 16, I was late for school one morning and was strutting up an empty corridor. I felt kinda cold, then looked down and realised my knob was hanging out of my trousers. I used to go commando a lot back then. That means from my house to the taxi, from the walk up the school grounds to German class, I was feelin' the breeze on my nads. If anyone had noticed it would've been the end of me.



If someone noticed you gotta keep your cool! "Yeah, I know, deal with it; he needs the oxygen,"

On this subject though my mum's a doctor, so when I was pubescent I made the mistake of asking whether my genitals were normal. 

My mum made me pull down my pants and she examined my genitals and anus. 

Good fun.


----------



## HungryWolf (Jul 13, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> If someone noticed you gotta keep your cool! "Yeah, I know, deal with it; he needs the oxygen,"
> 
> On this subject though my mum's a doctor, so when I was pubescent I made the mistake of asking whether my genitals were normal.
> 
> ...


The oxygen part got me
I can't breath


----------



## Falaffel (Jul 13, 2013)

II member when I was... 11?12? Doesn't matter. I thought my Guild Leader was a better father figure than my father. Those were also the days where I was actually a good troll. 

Umm.. Something that stayed between me and this friend, He was being a right bitch and trying his damndest to piss me off so I kicked him out. Now problem with this was he lived... Oh I dunno, 20-30 miles away. Now I did try and go after him about a minute later but he was much quicker. Luckily a firetruck picked him up and brought him home. 
I was such an asshole. Suprisingly he forgave me the next day. That was a real turning point in my life. I learned the importance and significance of forgiveness. But yeah.


----------



## Seekrit (Jul 13, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> On this subject though my mum's a doctor, so when I was pubescent I made the mistake of asking whether my genitals were normal.
> 
> My mum made me pull down my pants and she examined my genitals and anus.
> 
> Good fun.



I think you just won the thread D:

On the topic of embarrassing medical examinations, I was getting mein package examined by a nurse and she asked me if I was feeling any discomfort. Suave as I am, I said 'no, this feels quite nice'.


----------



## Infestissumam (Jul 13, 2013)

I'm a furry.

Please don't tell anyone.


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Jul 13, 2013)

I used to be a Nintendo fanboy - not a fanboy in sense that I posted youtube comments like "PShit 3 and Xbore are the worst, Wii is the best! GO NINTY", but in the way that I thought they could do nothing wrong. I thought they were infallible. Of course I know now that's far from the truth.

I almost went to school with slippers on once.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jul 13, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> I think you just won the thread D:
> 
> On the topic of embarrassing medical examinations, I was getting mein package examined by a nurse and she asked me if I was feeling any discomfort. Suave as I am, I said 'no, this feels quite nice'.



I was in hospital and the nurse insisted on giving me a sponge bath.

I had my hands on my lap, and the nurse said "I assume you'd be able to do _that_ part yourself"

I said "no, I can't reach."


----------



## Percy (Jul 13, 2013)

I'm pretty sure I at least once accidentally said "breast" instead of "best" during conversation in class. Nobody noticed, or so I think.


----------



## HungryWolf (Jul 13, 2013)

I secretly like one of my friends, but were not even close


----------



## Car Fox (Jul 13, 2013)

Oh, for me there is a tonshit I could tell you about, and almost none are fetishes!

But I'll just say a few...

The most common for me is I have a habit of throating motor sounds (specifically, reving up). I've done so many over the years.
I like to hoard things sometimes.
I, for some reason, am still entertained by children's TV shows (and they give me ideas).
I was told by my parents that when I was a toddler, I once put a sandwich in the VCR box, and that I smacked, and knocked out my mom with a plastic apple.
About 2 or 3 years back, I wet myself while sleeping for 3 consecutive days. It hasn't happend since.

That's about all I can think off right now. Others will probably come later.


----------



## Falaffel (Jul 13, 2013)

My life isn't cool like you guy's :c

It really wasn't a "secret" as most people knew and I might have said it a while back but there was this one time I was at the doctor's and he gave me a drug for something they were going to do. So know I'm high as a kite and here they give me the medical gown, doctor was out, I change clothes, a new, this time female, came in to do whatever to me (I can't remeber). Problem was, I put the gown on backwards, freely showing my John-Thomas. She then had to help me put it on right : /.


----------



## Bleedswhitefire (Jul 13, 2013)

I used to drink shrimp water from a ditch because it tasted better than city water.


----------



## Fox_720B (Jul 13, 2013)

<snip>

depressing secret was depressing. Carry on.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 13, 2013)

To quote a previous post I made in another thread...

I love exotic, over-the-top monsters. I hate when people just use them to be LELSOUNIQUE, but otherwise I honestly like them. I favorite stupid sparkledogs I find on FurAffinity. I just think they're interesting. I don't know why. I tried to hate them, but I really don't. I just hate their artists.

Call it a guilty pleasure.

I am going to get so much shit having finally said this.



Machine said:


> I used to read dictionaries for fun when I was younger.



I still do that. Dictionaries are the shit.


----------



## Aleu (Jul 13, 2013)

Icky said:


> Well, besides fetishes and the like, I was WAY into Animorphs well later then I should have been. It was bad.


What the hell? Animorphs was the shit :C

And all the secrets I have are bad and should not be mentioned. That or too disturbing. I know I have a Seekrit in my skype contacts but that's about it :V


----------



## HungryWolf (Jul 13, 2013)

Fox_720B said:


> <snip>
> 
> depressing secret was depressing. Carry on.


Things for me are quite the same. I'm going through major depression right now, and I do what most people do, we hide our pain with a fake smile on our faces.
My brother hates me, as much as he tries to cover it up, he straight up dislikes me and calls me an Asshole, dipshit, faggit, pussy, stuff like that.
My mom is just like my brother, yet shes kind of trying to love me, fake love, as I call it. She yells at me almost every day, blaming me for the smallest mistakes.
My sister, I don't know about her, she's usually always out of the house at college and rarely comes home a lot.
My dad, doesn't live with us.
As many times as I've tried to suicide, I always find myself questioning, why am I alive? o.o?
First attempt at suicide: Wrist slashing
Second attempt at suicide: Jumping off a building, manage just to fracture my ankle due to another building below
Third attempt at suicide: Jumping in front of a car.
Had depression for 6 years, since I was 10, it's still going :[


----------



## DarrylWolf (Jul 13, 2013)

My favorite movie of all time is "The Room" with Tommy Wiseau.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 13, 2013)

I used to love the Backstreet Boys when I was like five.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Jul 14, 2013)

Sometimes, I miss Tripp pants. They might be ugly as sin, but damn if they weren't comfortable as hell to wear (the ones without a million pounds of chains and straps and other gaudy shit hanging off of them, anyway).

Also, when I was like 14, I used to type like an annoying fucktard. Anime emoticon faces (^-^), massive use of the word "kawaii," rAnDUMB LOL XD!!! and all.


----------



## Car Fox (Jul 14, 2013)

Some Hot Topic stores sell a variety of Tripps. I myself own a pair.


----------



## Bando (Jul 14, 2013)

Icky said:


> Well, besides fetishes and the like, I was WAY into Animorphs well later then I should have been. It was bad.


I WAS THE SAME AND IT IS TERRIBLY EMBARRASSING. I've actually never told anyone how much I loved those damn books.

One for me: I can't run correctly. Apparently I have a really awkward gait when I run, probably since I end up landing on the balls of my feet instead of my heels. Unless I actually think of running correctly, I won't. So, I look like a fool whenever I'm in a hurry. 

And that's why I ride a bike.


----------



## Aleu (Jul 14, 2013)

Bando said:


> I WAS THE SAME AND IT IS TERRIBLY EMBARRASSING. I've actually never told anyone how much I loved those damn books.
> 
> One for me: I can't run correctly. Apparently I have a really awkward gait when I run, probably since I end up landing on the balls of my feet instead of my heels. Unless I actually think of running correctly, I won't. So, I look like a fool whenever I'm in a hurry.
> 
> And that's why I ride a bike.


Maybe that's why you run on the balls of your feet?

Looking back on some of these "secrets" I feel like I have no shame. I like the Backstreet Boys (though I prefer N'Sync. I love Animorphs. I think tripp pants are pretty cool.


----------



## Artillery Spam (Jul 14, 2013)

This smells like a *Confessions Thread *clone.


----------



## Bando (Jul 14, 2013)

Aleu said:


> Maybe that's why you run on the balls of your feet?



Because I bike? I've done this long before actually biking everywhere I go.


----------



## Aleu (Jul 14, 2013)

Artillery Spam said:


> This smells like a *Confessions Thread *clone.



SHHHHHHHHHHHHHH



Bando said:


> Because I bike? I've done this long before actually biking everywhere I go.


Hm, well I dunno. I just do the same but I've always biked since I could remember as opposed to walking.


----------



## Hewge (Jul 14, 2013)

I live across the road from a nice fancy club/restaurant place... and I've never even looked inside there before. :[



Artillery Spam said:


> This smells like a *Confessions Thread *clone.



Naaww. This thread is clearly dedicated to Seekrit here.


----------



## Icky (Jul 14, 2013)

Ahh, I knew I had something else.

When I was like 6 I was really into singing and country music. There's a tape of me singing "Man I Feel Like A Woman" by Shania Twain. 

And thus began my journey into rampant faggotry and femininity.


----------



## Seekrit (Jul 14, 2013)

Aleu said:


> I know I have a Seekrit in my skype contacts but that's about it :V



Are you saying you want to keep me to yourself?



Hewge said:


> Naaww. This thread is clearly dedicated to Seekrit here.



No joke, when I saw the thread title I nearly shat myself. But I calmed and happied, because Gibgob made a good thread and not an exposÃ© on me :3

Awright trivial secret time; whenever I'm alone in the house and have to move rooms, I practice dive rolls and jump kicks sometimes. Waiting for kettle to boil? DIVE MOTHERFUCKER DIVE


----------



## Saga (Jul 14, 2013)

Ive actually given myself porno elbow before.

When I got out of Lavender Town I was shaking.



Icky said:


> When I was like 6 I was really into singing
> And thus began my journey into rampant faggotry and femininity.



There's video of me singing "say a little prayer for you" at my pre-school. I used be into singing too :/
(It was probably more like sing a liddl prere for yooooooo)


----------



## BRN (Jul 14, 2013)

I now struggle to beat games that I think I breezed through when my age was a single digit.


----------



## Seekrit (Jul 14, 2013)

SIX said:


> I now struggle to beat games that I think I breezed through when my age was a single digit.



Don't know how I ever thought Alex Kidd in Miracle World was easy :/


----------



## Ji-Ji (Jul 14, 2013)

I thought this was a post about Seekrit, or his FA page.

My most emabarasing secret, me and a friend used to sing boy band fag music in his garage when we were 8/9. I forgot this until recently. Still cringe.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jul 14, 2013)

SIX said:


> I now struggle to beat games that I think I breezed through when my age was a single digit.



This too damn hard.

My skill at Dino Crisis 2 dropped when I picked it up again at the age of 17.

Also for some reason I suck at the PokÃ©mon games. Like, levelling feels slower and gym battles are always a struggle.

I used to steamroll that shit when I was under 10 I mean what



Seekrit said:


> No joke, when I saw the thread title I nearly shat myself. But I calmed  and happied, because Gibgob made a good thread and not an exposÃ© on me  :3
> 
> Awright trivial secret time; whenever I'm alone in the house and have to  move rooms, I practice dive rolls and jump kicks sometimes. Waiting for  kettle to boil? DIVE MOTHERFUCKER DIVE



:3c

Also I do a similar thing. I like to walk around in my stahlhelm doing little dances. ._. Also I wear it whilst playing Red Orchestra.


----------



## benignBiotic (Jul 14, 2013)

Icky said:


> Well, besides fetishes and the like, I was WAY into Animorphs well later then I should have been. It was bad.


No. Don't you apologize for that. I read the entire series a few years ago and it was still great. 

Hmmmm. I very nearly died three times when I was a kid. I fell down the stairs as a 1 year old. A huge icicle almost fell into my eye (I ended up with a little scar on my nose), and I was sucked under a boat by the tide and almost drowned :-I


----------



## Kazooie (Jul 14, 2013)

When I was ~13 or so, I suddenly became utterly convinced that I was I had a _*DRAGON'S SOUL*_, and that spiritually I was a dragon. Started obsessively watching the opening to _Flight of Dragons _(goddamnit don mclean, _goddamnit_), started posting on _Tysha's Dragon Forums _(dead now, unfortunately, so I'll never know what exactly I posted), made "Gotta love dragons!" into an awkward catchphrase, and freaked the hell out of my sis/co-worker by telling them about my "secret".

When I told my sis a couple days ago that I roomed with a guy obsessed with dragons at a furry con, we both had an excellent giggle-off.


----------



## Kalmor (Jul 14, 2013)

Kazooie said:


> When I was ~13 or so, I suddenly became utterly convinced that I was I had a _*DRAGON'S SOUL*_, and that spiritually I was a dragon. Started obsessively watching the opening to _Flight of Dragons _(goddamnit don mclean, _goddamnit_), started posting on _Tysha's Dragon Forums _(dead now, unfortunately, so I'll never know what exactly I posted), made "Gotta love dragons!" into an awkward catchphrase, and freaked the hell out of my sis/co-worker by telling them about my "secret". I believe I told my sis that I only felt sexually attracted _to dragons _and that humans did nothing for me. God damnit.
> 
> When I told my sis a couple days ago that I roomed with a guy obsessed with dragons at a furry con, we both had an excellent giggle-off.


I used to be like this when I was like, 8 or 9 years old.

Then I got some sense.

(By that I mean I lost the otherkin shit. I still obsess over dragons way too much, so much so that a good few years ago I posted and lurked round for a bit on some inheritance cycle fan forums. I don't go to that site anymore, and the forums are a ghost town)


----------



## Ansitru (Jul 14, 2013)

I have read all the Twilight-books when I was younger. :C


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Jul 14, 2013)

I used to hate pizza.


----------



## BRN (Jul 14, 2013)

Kazooie said:


> _Tysha's Dragon Forums _(dead now, unfortunately, so I'll never know what exactly I posted)



_Hooooooo, boy_ 

I was a member of _Serebii_'s forums around that age. There was an excellent thread perfectly suited to my Pokemon interests there... It turned a little weird and got shut down after the admins decided the forum had to be PG-13. My posts, however, are still there, and embarass me.


----------



## Kazooie (Jul 14, 2013)

SIX said:


> _Hooooooo, boy_
> 
> I was a member of _Serebii_'s forums around that age. There was an excellent thread perfectly suited to my Pokemon interests there... It turned a little weird and got shut down after the admins decided the forum had to be PG-13. My posts, however, are still there, and embarass me.


Awww, so jealous~

Google-stalking embarrassing internet-pasts (especially my own) is one of my favourite things.


----------



## Gnarl (Jul 14, 2013)

My secret is ...I joined FAF and love it! My family does not even know that I am a furry!
Also I love to watch cartoons and Anime! Not the porn stuff just the cute and adventurous ones.
OK so I like PHOTON the idiot chronicles!


----------



## BRN (Jul 14, 2013)

Kazooie said:


> Awww, so jealous~
> 
> Google-stalking embarrassing internet-pasts (especially my own) is one of my favourite things.



I'm fortunate. Some user by the name of "sandlava" exists on the Serebii forums who ain't me, and I had a >totally< different name back then. You'd never find me. :3


----------



## Aleu (Jul 14, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> Are you saying you want to keep me to yourself?


Yes. My seekrit. MIEN


----------



## Kazooie (Jul 14, 2013)

SIX said:


> I'm fortunate. Some user by the name of "sandlava" exists on the Serebii forums who ain't me, and I had a >totally< different name back then. You'd never find me. :3


Do not... Underestimate... The strength.... Of a google stalker with too much free time...!!!


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Jul 14, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> I was so hairy when my year started puberty that I was known as 'hairy-boy' in PE. The rest of 'em mostly caught up with me by the end of secondary school, although I still don't like body hair.


 You should see my ass. I think I might be turning into chewbacca. My chest has also gotten very hairy.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 14, 2013)

TheMetalVelocity said:


> You should see my ass. I think I might be turning into chewbacca. My chest has also gotten very hairy.



Hairy chests aren't so bad; manly 'n all.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 14, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> Hairy chests aren't so bad; manly 'n all.



I don't think I've ever found a guy with a hairy chest to be attractive. It just makes people look like that creepy uncle that always looks at you funny at those family reunions you never want to go to.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 14, 2013)

Saliva said:


> I don't think I've ever found a guy with a hairy chest to be attractive. It just makes people look like that creepy uncle that always looks at you funny at those family reunions you never want to go to.



Well I suppose it's  a matter of subjective taste. Unfortunately nobody really decides that they want to have chest hair; it just sort of happens.


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Jul 14, 2013)

Saliva said:


> I don't think I've ever found a guy with a hairy chest to be attractive. It just makes people look like that creepy uncle that always looks at you funny at those family reunions you never want to go to.


 It's just gross. I have it in other places as well and it causes me to be itchy in those areas.


----------



## HungryWolf (Jul 14, 2013)

I use Dora to study Spanish...


----------



## Avindur (Jul 14, 2013)

I never learned how to ride a bike, and when I told some friends at school last year, they got the whole lunchroom to start chanting about it. It was ridicoulus. I have the mistake of telling them many things I should have left well enough alone.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 14, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> Well I suppose it's  a matter of subjective taste. Unfortunately nobody really decides that they want to have chest hair; it just sort of happens.



That's why we invented shaving. We now have the ability to remove unwanted hair from our bodies with a special device.

Isn't technology wonderful?


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Jul 14, 2013)

I used to wear 3 pairs of underwear and usually multiple shirts because of my bad OCD. I used to hate the feeling of thin clothing and my body exposed. I am now back to wearing one underwear and now one shirt, but as long as they aren't too thin or loose.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 14, 2013)

Saliva said:


> That's why we invented shaving. We now have the ability to remove unwanted hair from our bodies with a special device.
> 
> Isn't technology wonderful?



Some places are difficult to reach and shaving can result in razor bumps or ingrown hairs, so it doesn't suit everyone. 

More to the point though, body hair is just one of those normal human things.



Avindur said:


> I never learned how to ride a bike, and when I  told some friends at school last year, they got the whole lunchroom to  start chanting about it. It was ridicoulus. I have the mistake of  telling them many things I should have left well enough alone.



I've never learnt to ride a bike either. Nobody's made fun of my because of it however.


----------



## Avindur (Jul 14, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> Some places are difficult to reach and shaving can result in razor bumps or ingrown hairs, so it doesn't suit everyone.
> 
> More to the point though, body hair is just one of those normal human things.
> 
> ...



Everyone rides em around here, so it was funny to them I guess.


----------



## DrDingo (Jul 14, 2013)

Avindur said:


> I never learned how to ride a bike, and when I told some friends at school last year, they got the whole lunchroom to start chanting about it.


I don't know about anyone else here, but I'm thinking that's an odd thing to chant about. Did you make yourself sound really ashamed of it when you told your friends?


----------



## Avindur (Jul 14, 2013)

DrDingo said:


> I don't know about anyone else here, but I'm thinking that's an odd thing to chant about. Did you make yourself sound really ashamed of it when you told your friends?



No, we are all idiots at our school. We give each other shit all the time, but even I didn't really get the whole lunchroom got in on it. It was just my table at first, then I guess everyone else joined in for the hell of it. It only lasted for a minute or so.


----------



## BRN (Jul 14, 2013)

TY thread
I have shaved muchly.


----------



## TricksterF (Jul 14, 2013)

I had a best friend who was gay around age 11.. He had to move and we had a goodbye party for him and when it was over people were saying bye and he came up to me and kissed me... Everyone saw it and hasn't let it go, they are always bringing it up... It was definatly... Maybe the most embarrassing moment of my childhood... And the hate for it isn't making it better :/


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Jul 14, 2013)

TricksterF said:


> I had a best friend who was gay around age 11.. He had to move and we had a goodbye party for him and when it was over people were saying bye and he came up to me and kissed me... Everyone saw it and hasn't let it go, they are always bringing it up... It was definatly... Maybe the most embarrassing moment of my childhood... And the hate for it isn't making it better :/



Was it just a peck on the cheek or did he actually kiss you on the lips?


----------



## S4lvavus (Jul 14, 2013)

I'm almost ashamed to admit that in 21 years, I've had pretty much nothing really embarrassing or crazy happen to me. Don't get me wrong, I know how to have fun and I've done plenty of silly things. Just, nothing that would prompt me to assume the fetal position or anything that's really brag worthy. :/


----------



## Fox_720B (Jul 14, 2013)

I can't rollerskate nor swim. I'd be one of the people Legit would laugh at at the skating rink. XD


----------



## Azure (Jul 14, 2013)

Saliva said:


> I used to love the Backstreet Boys when I was like five.


i still love the backstreet boys


----------



## Saga (Jul 14, 2013)

I used to like Aqua, especially because of "barbie girl".


----------



## HungryWolf (Jul 14, 2013)

I used to cut/mark trees with a kitchen knife, you can still see the marks....


----------



## Tossu-sama (Jul 14, 2013)

I was seven or eight when I learnt to ride a bike and this was brought to the attention of my whole class when we were supposed to go somewhere a bit farther away from school which meant we would've had to cycle the trip.
The situation was solved by leaving me behind - so to speak, sounds horrible - with an assistant teacher (or something like that) who would try to teach me how to ride a bike. Funny thing, she was successful while my mom hadn't been even after several attempts.

Well, a little later I was showing off my new amazing skill to mom and rode the bike straight into a bush.


----------



## DrDingo (Jul 14, 2013)

Well, I sometimes think to myself that my forum posts on here are pretty dull and have no personality to them. Then again, I am quite a boring person. So maybe that levels it all out.


----------



## BRN (Jul 14, 2013)

DrDingo said:


> Well, I sometimes think to myself that my forum posts on here are pretty dull and have no personality to them. Then again, I am quite a boring person. So maybe that levels it all out.



Throw a couple of explanation marks in there! Use really vague punctuation; in fact, subordinate clauses are the best way, if you're speaking in terms of literary techniques, to make a sentence exciting.

-------

I play with my flick-knife more often than I drink water. I don't think I've ever had a webcam conversation where I haven't touched it at least once.


----------



## Ji-Ji (Jul 14, 2013)

SIX said:


> Throw a couple of explanation marks in there! Use really vague punctuation; in fact, subordinate clauses are the best way, if you're speaking in terms of literary techniques, to make a sentence exciting.
> 
> -------
> 
> I play with my flick-knife more often than I drink water. I don't think I've ever had a webcam conversation where I haven't touched it at least once.



I always run out of convo quick with webcam, I hide behind my acoustic and play songs..


----------



## Cain (Jul 14, 2013)

I'm actually male.
:V


----------



## Ji-Ji (Jul 14, 2013)

Cain said:


> I'm actually male.
> :V


Not sure if I am to start fantasizing about you, or stop fantasizing about you.

DAMN FAF! CONFUSING SEXUALITIES SINCE 2005!


----------



## BRN (Jul 14, 2013)

Ji-Ji said:


> I always run out of convo quick with webcam, I hide behind my acoustic and play songs..



Give me your skype

and your address


----------



## Cain (Jul 14, 2013)

Ji-Ji said:


> Not sure if I am to start fantasizing about you, or stop fantasizing about you.
> 
> DAMN FAF! CONFUSING SEXUALITIES SINCE 2005!


Colonveeeeeee~


----------



## Ji-Ji (Jul 14, 2013)

SIX said:


> Give me your skype
> 
> and your address



Baha my skype is on here, but I am not going on cam tonight >.<

Drive north, when you get so far the people barely speak English, and sleep with anything in site (including their own,) and have more toes than they do teeth.. you'll find a reclusive safe house with me in it


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Jul 14, 2013)

I used to strip my dolls/plushies/action figures...You know, just to see what's under those clothes and look at the naked toy, and still would do so, because I am curious like that :/


----------



## Mayonnaise (Jul 14, 2013)

I can't swim and am afraid of deep waters.


----------



## Car Fox (Jul 14, 2013)

I'm not sure how ambarassing this is or not, but I actually learned how to do "Lightning Screw Uppercut" IRL.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 14, 2013)

Mayonnaise said:


> I can't swim and am afraid of deep waters.



Have you considered swimming lessons? They were compulsory in my school when I was a kid, but not everyone's so fortunate.


----------



## Aleu (Jul 14, 2013)

Wow, it only took TMV 4 pages to post about something that is against the OP

"
And *this is not about sex, either. Now there's no reason why you can't admit "I find X attractive" or "I watched Y once" or "I once accidentally Z'd all over the place" because that shit has humour potential. But if any of you stupid newfags turn this into "FAF sex fetish general discussion", well I'll know exactly who I'm going to wait to see get infracted for derailment and possibly antagonise."
*


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 14, 2013)

I'm a hipster. That's what I've been told anyway.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Jul 14, 2013)

I can hardly ever bring myself to complete games, any more. It just takes way too much time / effort, and I get bored. It's easier to either watch my fiance beat something, or watch a LP.

That's not saying that I don't ever do it. I just don't do it nearly as much. And that mostly applies to modern games, since those take goddamned forever to get through.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 14, 2013)

Vaelarsa said:


> And that mostly applies to modern games, since those take goddamned forever to get through.



Unless you're me. lol


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Jul 14, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> I'm a hipster. That's what I've been told anyway.


 People tell me I'm a hipster because I like underground music...okay then. I never want to identify as a hipster. To me, hipsters are pretty mainstream as their culture is rather a trend and talked about over the internet a lot.


----------



## Distorted (Jul 14, 2013)

There was a phase in my childhood where I acted like a cat when my head was scratched. 

Also back then, my neighbor and I would wrestle in the backyard without our moms knowing. 

And I still haven't told my friend since high school that he was the person that made me realize that I'm gay. 

I ran a red light a couple of nights ago. 

I have strong urges to bite people sometimes when they smell really good.


----------



## Aleu (Jul 15, 2013)

I used to think bugs would taste good because of The Lion King
:I


----------



## Cain (Jul 15, 2013)

Aleu said:


> I used to think bugs would taste good because of The Lion King
> :I


Some do though, apparently. Cooked/fried grubs in South Africa are a delicacy.


----------



## Aleu (Jul 15, 2013)

Cain said:


> Some do though, apparently. Cooked/fried grubs in South Africa are a delicacy.


Yeah COOKED

Not like just, ripping it from the ground and slurping it


----------



## Cain (Jul 15, 2013)

Aleu said:


> Yeah COOKED
> 
> Not like just, ripping it from the ground and slurping it


Well...
Hakuna Matata.


----------



## Tossu-sama (Jul 15, 2013)

Aleu said:


> I used to think bugs would taste good because of The Lion King
> :I



I used to think this, too.
I'm pretty glad my some form of food phobia prevented me from actually trying any bugs but I did pretend something else were bugs when I was playing or something.

Oh yeah, the whole Lion King thing reminded me that I thought Mufasa ruled the whole fricking Africa. I was well into my teen years before I realized his pride has its own territory.


----------



## iconmaster (Jul 15, 2013)

I though I had some secrets, but they all turned out to be fetishes.


----------



## TricksterF (Jul 15, 2013)

Sutekh_the_Destroyer said:


> Was it just a peck on the cheek or did he actually kiss you on the lips?


It wasn't just a quick one on the cheek it was on the lips and lasted for like 10 sec or something, almost 6 years later and my family still don't know


----------



## Ji-Ji (Jul 15, 2013)

I haven't been to work or seen friends for a while, so I've been growing a little French beard and tasche. I'll have to shave it by Wednesday though.


----------



## Ozriel (Jul 15, 2013)

Aleu said:


> Wow, it only took TMV 4 pages to post about something that is against the OP
> 
> "
> And *this is not about sex, either. Now there's no reason why you can't admit "I find X attractive" or "I watched Y once" or "I once accidentally Z'd all over the place" because that shit has humour potential. But if any of you stupid newfags turn this into "FAF sex fetish general discussion", well I'll know exactly who I'm going to wait to see get infracted for derailment and possibly antagonise."
> *




I am going to back Aleu with this one.

For your and the sake of our sanity V), please keep this thread pg-13 at best.

EDIT: I have an irrational fear  of jellyfish that stems from my childhood. It's somewhat embarrassing due to the fact that I avoid going into the water at the beach...and I love the beach. :c

And if I see them in tanks at an aquarium or fish specialty stores, it sets off my "flight or fight" instincts...which usually flips on the "fight" switch if someone thinks it is funny to drag me into an area when I say no.


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Jul 15, 2013)

I cry during emotional/sad movie scenes, but try not to or let them see it when somebody is near or sitting next to me.


----------



## Aleu (Jul 15, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> EDIT: I have an irrational fear  of jellyfish that stems from my childhood. It's somewhat embarrassing due to the fact that I avoid going into the water at the beach...and I love the beach. :c
> 
> And if I see them in tanks at an aquarium or fish specialty stores, it sets off my "flight or fight" instincts...which usually flips on the "fight" switch if someone thinks it is funny to drag me into an area when I say no.


Did you freak during the jellyfish scene in Finding Nemo?


----------



## Recel (Jul 15, 2013)

I can't sleep without my plushy. 
I always feel embarrassed, when I have to sleep somewhere else than home, and someone asks why can't I sleep. I don't tell them of course, but inside, I still feel embarrassed.


----------



## Cain (Jul 15, 2013)

Recel said:


> I can't sleep without my plushy.
> I always feel embarrassed, when I have to sleep somewhere else than home, and someone asks why can't I sleep. I don't tell them of course, but inside, I still feel embarrassed.


D'awwww that's so adorable, now I want to hug you


----------



## Willow (Jul 15, 2013)

I've taken a liking to bara
Not in the fetishy sense mind you. Just in the burly men are actually kind of neat sense. :u

I also tried to do alchemy when I was like, 10 because of FMA. Good times.


----------



## Cain (Jul 15, 2013)

Willow said:


> I've taken a liking to bara
> Not in the fetishy sense mind you. Just in the burly men are actually kind of neat sense. :u
> 
> I also tried to do alchemy when I was like, 10 because of FMA. Good times.


What did you lose?


----------



## Ji-Ji (Jul 15, 2013)

Until recently, I was never fully sure on the difference between UK and Great Britain. 
It wasn't until those 3am wonderings when I googled it.


----------



## Ozriel (Jul 15, 2013)

Aleu said:


> Did you freak during the jellyfish scene in Finding Nemo?



Yes....actually, and I wanted to see the movie, so I sat through it...before closing my eyes and shaking like a wet chihuahua. It is my shame.


----------



## Willow (Jul 15, 2013)

Cain said:


> What did you lose?


Nothing surprisingly. I never got past the drawing shitty transmutation circles in colored pencil stage


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Jul 15, 2013)

I'm a virgin. Well...Not really a big secret, I guess.


----------



## Zabrina (Jul 15, 2013)

TheMetalVelocity said:


> I'm a virgin. Well...Not really a big secret, I guess.




Ah, so I assume that the ejaculation thing was a silly joke.


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Jul 15, 2013)

Zabrina said:


> Ah, so I assume that the ejaculation thing was a silly joke.


 No, I meant when I masturbate.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jul 15, 2013)

TheMetalVelocity said:


> No, I meant when I masturbate.



can you just like

stop

stop here


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jul 15, 2013)

I used to be terrified of windows. 

It stemmed from a story I once heard that President Lincoln's ghost still haunted his room and that some guests would see his ghostly figure dressed in red staring back at them from the window. 

I didn't stop fearing them til I was 13 or 14 I think.


----------



## Saga (Jul 15, 2013)

I cry every time I watch The Road.

Shits sad, man.

http://www.guardian.co.uk/film/video/2010/jan/08/reel-review-the-road


----------



## LogicfromLogic (Jul 15, 2013)

I stole my biological father's car on purpose when I was eight trying to get to a friend's house and crashed it. Wait...that isn't a secret.


Oh, here's one; I laugh at sad parts of movies.


----------



## Zabrina (Jul 15, 2013)

I still read Warriors.


(Don't give me that look, I'm much less into drawing cats with emo hair. But there's nothing wrong with reading the new books from time to time, is there?)


----------



## HungryWolf (Jul 15, 2013)

Recel said:


> I can't sleep without my plushy.
> I always feel embarrassed, when I have to sleep somewhere else than home, and someone asks why can't I sleep. I don't tell them of course, but inside, I still feel embarrassed.


You're like me :O
I has a white dog pushy, what you got?


----------



## Zabrina (Jul 15, 2013)

I can't stand crying. It makes me feel so weird.


----------



## Recel (Jul 15, 2013)

HungryWolf said:


> You're like me :O
> I has a white dog pushy, what you got?



A little giraffe plushy. 
My brother once made it's mane to look like a punk, and colored it green. Gave it a small bracer like thing too. Couldn't wash it out, so ever since he's a punk giraffe.


----------



## HungryWolf (Jul 15, 2013)

Recel said:


> A little giraffe plushy.
> My brother once made it's mane to look like a punk, and colored it green. Gave it a small bracer like thing too. Couldn't wash it out, so ever since he's a punk giraffe.


x3 so cuteee


----------



## Falaffel (Jul 15, 2013)

Recel said:


> A little giraffe plushy.
> My brother once made it's mane to look like a punk, and colored it green. Gave it a small bracer like thing too. Couldn't wash it out, so ever since he's a punk giraffe.


Atleast it's unique. 

I like sleeping with a shark plush. His name's Henry. I glued a monocle onto his right eye. 

I might be obsessed with monocles.


----------



## Recel (Jul 15, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> Atleast it's unique.
> 
> I like sleeping with a shark plush. His name's Henry. I glued a monocle onto his right eye.
> 
> I might be obsessed with monocles.



Sooo... you're sleeping with a CannonFodder plushy? That's creepy... :V


----------



## HungryWolf (Jul 15, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> Atleast it's unique.
> 
> I like sleeping with a shark plush. His name's Henry. I glued a monocle onto his right eye.
> 
> I might be obsessed with monocles.


xD


----------



## Zabrina (Jul 15, 2013)

The plushy that I prefer cuddling is my old Build a Bear plush, Nip. I made him when I was much younger, yet he's still very soft.


----------



## Fox_720B (Jul 15, 2013)

I have three giant stitch plushies. I don't sleep with them. My guy friends keep trying to talk me into donating them before some chick gets creeped out by them. I figure if a girl judges me for owning plushies she can pretty much fuck off back to the shallow end that she came from. 

Stitch changed my life. But the details of that story are also depressing so Ill leave it there. Lets just say the blue guy helped a lot when I needed something to relate to at that stage of my life.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 15, 2013)

TheMetalVelocity said:


> I'm a virgin. Well...Not really a big secret, I guess.



Being a virgin isn't some shameful thing you have to keep secret. 

I'm a virgin, and I'd rather _remain_ a virgin than catch genital herpes by rushing into a sexual relationship. It's not something you have to feel bad about.


----------



## Falaffel (Jul 15, 2013)

Recel said:


> Sooo... you're sleeping with a CannonFodder plushy? That's creepy... :V


He just needs a top hat :3c 
I did this before FaF.


HungryWolf said:


> xD


Y u gotta make a post to make a emoticon?


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Jul 15, 2013)

I killed a hobo and told the police satan made me do it, they believed it


----------



## Falaffel (Jul 15, 2013)

Kitsune Cross said:


> I killed a hobo and told the police satan made me do it, they believed it



That crazy dude from Indigo Prophecy, is that you? 
Sounds like something from Indigo Prophecy. (Fahrenheit fer murricans)


----------



## Vaelarsa (Jul 15, 2013)

I can't stand the pitch black-level dark. (If I can still see the basic outlines of stuff, I'm fine.)
I start seeing shit. And opening and closing my eyes doesn't stop it.
This goes for empty spaces like closets and hallways that are pitch black, too, even if the surrounding areas aren't. And it creeps the hell out of me.


----------



## Ji-Ji (Jul 15, 2013)

I can't walk around outside at night with earphones on. I get paranoid of people around me. I always have one in one out.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 15, 2013)

Ji-Ji said:


> I can't walk around outside at night with earphones on. I get paranoid of people around me. I always have one in one out.



...well you wouldn't wear ear or headphones when walking around outside anyway. You could get hit by a car that you didn't see and, naturally, didn't hear coming.


----------



## Ji-Ji (Jul 15, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> ...well you wouldn't wear ear or headphones when walking around outside anyway. You could get hit by a car that you didn't see and, naturally, didn't hear coming.


I live in a quiet area, there's not many cars at night.
I wear em in the day, I've never been or nearly hit by a car whilst wearing earphones.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 15, 2013)

Ji-Ji said:


> I live in a quiet area, there's not many cars at night.
> I wear em in the day, I've never been or nearly hit by a car whilst wearing earphones.



One of the people in my department was hit by a car. He wasn't wearing head or earphones mind, he just doesn't really pay attention as much as he should.


----------



## Ji-Ji (Jul 15, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> One of the people in my department was hit by a car. He wasn't wearing head or earphones mind, he just doesn't really pay attention as much as he should.


You don't need attention here, no one has at at all. When I first moved to Derby for uni I was overwhelmed with all the traffic and crossing, when I move back home for summers, i'm even more confident with traffic and stuff as it's nothing compared to cities.
But traffic doesn't bother me. Drunks and ASBOs do.


----------



## Zabrina (Jul 15, 2013)

Butterflygoddess said:


> I used to be terrified of windows.
> 
> It stemmed from a story I once heard that President Lincoln's ghost still haunted his room and that some guests would see his ghostly figure dressed in red staring back at them from the window.
> 
> I didn't stop fearing them til I was 13 or 14 I think.





I'm still afraid of staring into windows for too long, especially at night.


----------



## Aleu (Jul 15, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> ...well you wouldn't wear ear or headphones when walking around outside anyway. You could get hit by a car that you didn't see and, naturally, didn't hear coming.


There's no sidewalks where you live?


----------



## Kahoku (Jul 15, 2013)

I am usually very depressed, because I can't find people to be social with. I have to admit I dance around in masks too much for my own good. I beat myself up that I am not in a superstar body, and usually make myself sad. I guess I am more sad than I let on all the time, and yeah I have those moments where I want attention, but I want it to talk to someone. I hate being alone to boot. 

...Yeah, that.


----------



## Gnarl (Jul 15, 2013)

Well, my home town does not have any sidewalks! But they did pave one of the roads a few years ago!


----------



## Seekrit (Jul 15, 2013)

For all my progress in dealing with my anxiety disorder, I'm really still just a shy little guy who is terrified of meeting new ppl ._.


----------



## Bleedswhitefire (Jul 15, 2013)

I some times go in abandoned houses to just to walk around them and see what's up. That and use those bathrooms. There are some nice abandoned houses.


----------



## Gnarl (Jul 15, 2013)

Shoot forgot to hit the reply with quote button. No real secret I forget things!


----------



## Aleu (Jul 15, 2013)

I admit.

I enjoy Alvin and the Chipmunks songs


----------



## Ji-Ji (Jul 16, 2013)

Kahoku said:


> I am usually very depressed, because I can't find people to be social with. I have to admit I dance around in masks too much for my own good. I beat myself up that I am not in a superstar body, and usually make myself sad. I guess I am more sad than I let on all the time, and yeah I have those moments where I want attention, but I want it to talk to someone. I hate being alone to boot.
> 
> ...Yeah, that.


Are you me?


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 16, 2013)

Aleu said:


> There's no sidewalks where you live?



Not everywhere, and people need to cross roads as well.


----------



## Mayonnaise (Jul 16, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> Have you considered swimming lessons? They were compulsory in my school when I was a kid, but not everyone's so fortunate.


If there's any near my are I would do so long ago. That's not the case, sadly.



Aleu said:


> Yeah COOKED
> 
> Not like just, ripping it from the ground and slurping it


Try sago worms. People keep convincing me it tastes better when eaten raw.


----------



## BRN (Jul 16, 2013)

Putting fries in between two "nacho cheese"-flavoured Doritos chips, and eating that like a mini sandwich, is literally better than sex.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 16, 2013)

Kahoku said:


> I am usually very depressed, because I can't find people to be social with. I have to admit I dance around in masks too much for my own good. I *beat myself up that I am not in a superstar body,* and usually make myself sad. I guess I am more sad than I let on all the time, and yeah I have those moments where I want attention, but I want it to talk to someone. I hate being alone to boot.
> 
> ...Yeah, that.


Oh you; the pics in your scraps are handsome.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 16, 2013)

I always wanted Soundwave's voice growing up. I still do.

My favorite SNES platformer is...Pop'n Twinbee Rainbow Bell Adventure. It's as childish as it sounds, but it's so fun. ;w;


----------



## Aleu (Jul 16, 2013)

SIX said:


> Putting fries in between two "nacho cheese"-flavoured Doritos chips, and eating that like a mini sandwich, is literally better than sex.


If they were the Cool Ranch flavored I bet they'd be better than that.



Fallowfox said:


> Not everywhere, and people need to cross roads as well.


Touche


I have no idea how to use accents in text :C


----------



## Seekrit (Jul 16, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> I always wanted Soundwave's voice growing up. I still do.



OMG ME TOO



Aleu said:


> I have no idea how to use accents in text :C



Ctrl+Alt+Vowel

Ãt's Ã©Ã¡sy, wÃ³lfÃ¡bÃ³Ã³ :3


----------



## Aleu (Jul 16, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> Ctrl+Alt+Vowel
> 
> Ãt's Ã©Ã¡sy, wÃ³lfÃ¡bÃ³Ã³ :3


I luv u long tiem nao <3


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 16, 2013)

Aleu said:


> If they were the Cool Ranch flavored I bet they'd be better than that.
> 
> 
> Touche
> ...


  Press the alt-gr button on the right of your space bar as you press a vowel and you will get an accent ague. Ã©

Damn, ninja'd. Well, my way has one less button. :c


----------



## Seekrit (Jul 16, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> Press the alt-gr button on the right of your space bar as you press a vowel and you will get an accent ague. Ã©
> 
> Damn, ninja'd. Well, my way has one less button. :c



Ã Ã¡m nÃ³t sÃ³rry.

Though I didn't know about the alt-gr way. It has always been a mystery button.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 16, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> Ã Ã¡m nÃ³t sÃ³rry.
> 
> Though I didn't know about the alt-gr way. It has always been a mystery button.



It also raises the dead when pressed at Halloween.


----------



## Aleu (Jul 16, 2013)

I don't know what a gr button is but I know it's the sound my cat makes when I poke him when he's asleep.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 16, 2013)

Aleu said:


> I don't know what a gr button is but I know it's the sound my cat makes when I poke him when he's asleep.



It's combined with an alt button and it sits to the immediate right of the space bar. To this day its powers and poorly understood.


----------



## Aleu (Jul 16, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> It's combined with an alt button and it sits to the immediate right of the space bar. To this day its powers and poorly understood.


The right of my spacebar is an alt button :C


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 16, 2013)

Aleu said:


> The right of my spacebar is an alt button :C



Poor you. 

My badly kept secret is that I think I derailed this page into a discussion about the buttons on the right side of my keyboard. :s


----------



## Seekrit (Jul 16, 2013)

Aleu said:


> The right of my spacebar is an alt button :C



THAT MAGICK IS NOT FOR WOLFABOOS


----------



## Aleu (Jul 16, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> Poor you.
> 
> My badly kept secret is that I think I derailed this page into a discussion about the buttons on the right side of my keyboard. :s


No it's about how you have a magic keyboard. Admit it >:c


----------



## Seekrit (Jul 16, 2013)

I used to sing along to Rammstein songs because I thought it would help me learn German. Now I do it because Rammstein are awesome.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jul 16, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> I used to sing along to Rammstein songs because I thought it would help me learn German. Now I do it because Rammstein are awesome.



I'm not sure if I would have liked the idea of learning German if it wasn't for liking Rammstein.

But now I have more reasons. :3c


----------



## Kahoku (Jul 16, 2013)

Ji-Ji said:


> Are you me?



Tyler? 

Nah, I am kidding. But hey I got a skype if you ever want to talk about random things 



Fallowfox said:


> Oh you; the pics in your scraps are handsome.



Well,  it took a lot of work to get that way. I was really fat years ago. But I  still don't like my shirt off, the marks and I am still working out to  get toner.

Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## Zabrina (Jul 18, 2013)

I like Glee.


----------



## Seekrit (Jul 18, 2013)

Every couple of months I download gigabytes of music, then end up deleting it all when I feel guilty. This happens often :/


----------



## Recel (Jul 18, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> Every couple of months I download gigabytes of music, then end up deleting it all when I feel guilty. This happens often :/



Well, this clarifies it. You are badly kept.


----------



## Seekrit (Jul 18, 2013)

Recel said:


> Well, this clarifies it. You are badly kept.



My friends call me BK :3

I don't know why I bother. I _know_ internet radio and grooveshark are the best things ever.


----------



## Ji-Ji (Jul 18, 2013)

I am a terrible lightweight most of the time with alcohol.
Probably because the days I drink, I rarely eat.
But compared to my friends, it takes little to get me drunk (Pay attention Mentova :v )


----------



## Vaelarsa (Jul 18, 2013)

Sometimes, I feel like the black sheep of my immediate family.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 21, 2013)

...I have no more secrets I could share. Outside of boxing with quasars, eating black holes, and stealing Satan's succubi for myself, my life is so bland. Q^Q


----------



## Monocled Unicorn (Jul 22, 2013)

I may have a few secrets worth sharing:

- From the time I could speak until I was almost 5 years old, I spoke heavy-accented Ebonics and nothing else (I am about as white as a person can be). I also had an extreme fondness of KFC.
- I've fallen in love with a character from a book before.
- Every time I see a large, open field, I have an inexplicable urge to sprint through it as fast as I can (Sadly I can't, as I am asthmatic and would likely die o.o).
- In my high school years, I had what would be described by an onlooker as "70s porno hair."
- I once had interest in a girl who later turned out to be crazy and, to this day, still writes poetry about me (There's even been an odd one here or there where she kills me in the narrative O.O)


----------



## Fuzzle (Jul 22, 2013)

The friend of a girl I liked ran up to tell me something during a middle school dance. Now that Fuzzle was so smooth and so slick, he whipped his head around as quick as a flash and clonked my head into hers so hard she literally fell on her back and ran away. Then I apologized to the wrong girl. No one in here try to top me, you can't sustain my awkward past.


----------



## Zaraphayx (Jul 22, 2013)

I dunno if this is embarrassing really but hey.

When I was a kid I was like mega fat, and in case you don't know this, fat people are pretty buoyant and float in water.

So I used to think anyone who said they couldn't swim was a huge dumbass because it was as natural as breathing to me.

Fast forward like 6 years of never going near water because I stopped liking pools, also losing like 80 pounds because puberty and genetics were kind to me.

I jump into the deep end of a pool at a party, hit the bottom, and realize I am not automatically rising to the top, panic for a few seconds and then paddle my way back to the top in a frenzy.

People ask what's wrong, "I forgot how to swim".

Everyone laughs.


----------



## Ji-Ji (Jul 28, 2013)

I think I have a crush on a girl at work.. 

I haven't had a crush on anyone in a long time, I assumed I was emotionally dead!


----------



## Hewge (Jul 30, 2013)

I miss this dumb bird I used to talk to sometimes.

Oh well.


----------



## Neon Poi (Jul 30, 2013)

I'm biracial and I'm extremely proud. I never talk about it though because everyone has just GOT to tell me about how I'm all white or all Mexican. I can't just be both. Yeah right.


----------



## Seekrit (Jul 30, 2013)

Neon Poi said:


> I'm biracial and I'm extremely proud. I never talk about it though because everyone has just GOT to tell me about how I'm all white or all Mexican. I can't just be both. Yeah right.



I never understood why Americans classify Hispanic people differently from other whites :/


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Jul 30, 2013)

I used to listen to the Insane Clown Posse a lot.


----------



## Ley (Jul 30, 2013)

I.. I've become obsessed with RuRauls Drag race. 

Fan_drag_ulous~


----------



## Gumshoe (Jul 30, 2013)

To this day, whenever I get free time with the computer, I play music and imagine myself at a furry convention.  I am usually just hanging out with people, or dancing... or just being there in general... Or at least meeting a furry...

I don't have friends who are furry, nor know that I am a furry.  I actually don't have any friends that are not related to me.

No one I know in real life knows that I am a furry, because I am simply too much of chicken to admit it.


----------



## Distorted (Jul 30, 2013)

Ley said:


> I.. I've become obsessed with RuRauls Drag race.
> 
> Fan_drag_ulous~



Girl, you don't have to RuPaulogize for that. Lol


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 30, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> I never understood why Americans classify Hispanic people differently from other whites :/



Correct me if I am wrong, but I suspect it is left over from colonial times?

The empire of Spain covered a huge amount of what is now the USA, as did the empire of Britain. So perhaps despite both being white Europeans, the difference between Germanic and Hispanic Europeans became their trivial reason to hate each other.


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Jul 30, 2013)

I used to be a fan of PewDiePie. 

Eeyup. That guy who plays horror games whilst making 10 minutes of rape jokes and overreacting to everything that happens.

Fortunately I had an epiphany and unsubscribed.


----------



## Tiller (Jul 30, 2013)

From 4th to 6th grade, I swore like a sailor. from the end of 6th grade to the middle of 8th grade, I instead used the word "snap" ALL THE TIME.


----------



## Misomie (Jul 31, 2013)

When I was a kid, I was visiting a relative's house and they had a male visitor over (maybe twice my age or a few years older?). And he was playing one of the old pokemon games and my little sister and I wanted to play as well. So he said that if we let him finger us we could have a turn. We said yes. My sister let him, but when it was my turn it felt wrong so I stopped him before he was able to stick his hands inside my underwear. I didn't know why it felt wrong back then, but I saw him several years later and I suddenly realized what a creep he was. :/


----------



## DrDingo (Jul 31, 2013)

AOTham said:


> from the end of 6th grade to the middle of 8th grade, I instead used the word "snap" ALL THE TIME.


Haha, reminds me of when I was about 10 or 11. I didn't like swearing so I actually said beep instead. 'What the beep is going on?' XD


----------



## Seekrit (Jul 31, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> Correct me if I am wrong, but I suspect it is left over from colonial times?
> 
> The empire of Spain covered a huge amount of what is now the USA, as did the empire of Britain. So perhaps despite both being white Europeans, the difference between Germanic and Hispanic Europeans became their trivial reason to hate each other.



I'm sure there are valid (open to _serious_ debate) reasons for it, but it's really strange to me. I wouldn't call a Spaniard differently from any European, especially after considering Europe's genetic history.


----------



## Neon Poi (Jul 31, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> Correct me if I am wrong, but I suspect it is left over from colonial times?
> 
> The empire of Spain covered a huge amount of what is now the USA, as did the empire of Britain. So perhaps despite both being white Europeans, the difference between Germanic and Hispanic Europeans became their trivial reason to hate each other.



I'm confused. I'm getting the impression that you + and the other guy think that Hispanics are Spanish? There is a lot of mixed ancestry, but Latin Americans are not European. My Mexican component is 100% native (Aztec and a couple of other tribes, mostly), no Spanish. Trust me I know, the family is obsessed with genealogy, haha. My grandpa was fluent in Nahuatl.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 31, 2013)

Neon Poi said:


> I'm confused. I'm getting the impression that you + and the other guy think that Hispanics are Spanish? There is a lot of mixed ancestry, but Latin Americans are not European. My Mexican component is 100% native (Aztec and a couple of other tribes, mostly), no Spanish. Trust me I know, the family is obsessed with genealogy, haha. My grandpa was fluent in Nahuatl.



Hispanic usually means 'to hail from hispania', but the american idea of what hispanic is seems to be 'anybody from latin america', which in the case of native central americans has nothing to do with hispania at all. 

It's sort of like describing native canadians as 'germanic' because the Britons who colonised it largely speak a Germanic language.


----------



## Seekrit (Jul 31, 2013)

Neon Poi said:


> I'm confused. I'm getting the impression that you + and the other guy think that Hispanics are Spanish? There is a lot of mixed ancestry, but Latin Americans are not European. My Mexican component is 100% native (Aztec and a couple of other tribes, mostly), no Spanish. Trust me I know, the family is obsessed with genealogy, haha. My grandpa was fluent in Nahuatl.



From my definitions of 'race', Mexican and white (what an odd combination, one is a nationality and one is a skin colour) would be the same. Of course I can respect if you feel differently about it.


----------



## Neon Poi (Aug 1, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> From my definitions of 'race', Mexican and white (what an odd combination, one is a nationality and one is a skin colour) would be the same. Of course I can respect if you feel differently about it.



If you want to be technical, I am half native central American and white. Native Americans are supposedly closer to Asians, not caucasians, though there is a lot of mixed ancestry. "Scientific evidence links indigenous Americans to Asian peoples." etc. Being that my family on the American Indian side identifies as Mexican and came from that particular country, I usually just refer to that part of my heritage as Mexican. That's not uncommon.

Mostly, I just see myself as multiracial and that's the end of it. I get misidentified as Asian a lot. 

The concept of race is for the most part bs anyway, it's all social categories and superficial phenotypes. People of the same race genetically vary just as much between each other as they do with people outside their race. It still kills me that the Irish weren't always considered white.


----------



## Umbra.Exe (Aug 1, 2013)

Let's see...
Once, when I was little, I told my brother that I would never marry a dog. The reason? "....They have fleas!" :|

When I was a kid, I think I used to be afraid of being sucked down the bathtub drain... I refused to stay in the tub while the water was draining.

I used to act like an animal a lot when I was a kid. Mostly it was hissing or growling when I was mad, or drinking out of a bowl when no one was looking. I'm sure there was other stuff too, but I can't remember. A while back my mom told me she remembered that stuff. She (jokingly) said she used to think she'd given birth to an animal instead of a human child. What I find weird though, is that I didn't have any pets at the time, so I don't know where I got those habits from. :\

I also used to bite and scratch my brother when we fought as kids. My poor brother... He's always been so nice to me, and I used to be such a little monster. Thankfully that's in the past now, though I still feel bad about it.



Recel said:


> I can't sleep without my plushy.
> I always feel embarrassed, when I have to sleep somewhere else than  home, and someone asks why can't I sleep. I don't tell them of course,  but inside, I still feel embarrassed.



When we remodeled my room, all my stuffed animals were put into storage. It took me a long time before I  stopped missing the two that I normally sleep with: A baby seal named Bubble, and a snake named... Snake.


----------



## Misomie (Aug 1, 2013)

Umbra.Exe said:


> Let's see...
> Once, when I was little, I told my brother that I would never marry a dog. The reason? "....They have fleas!" :|
> 
> When I was a kid, I think I used to be afraid of being sucked down the bathtub drain... I refused to stay in the tub while the water was draining.
> ...



I used to do the same. I earned the reputation as Wolfgirl at school. However, apparently I still do act like an animal and I don't even try. My boyfriend teases me by saying I act more animal than human.


----------



## Ley (Aug 1, 2013)

Distorted said:


> Girl, you don't have to RuPaulogize for that. Lol



See, I've always been interested in drag, but I never really said anything about it. I hardly if ever watch tv, so when I saw this show come on.. yeah. I was stuck for several hours.

No body I know IRL knows, though. They never will. ._.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Aug 1, 2013)

Ley said:


> I.. I've become obsessed with RuRauls Drag race.
> 
> Fan_drag_ulous~


Rupaul's Drag Race is great, though.

It's like America's Next Top Model, Project Runway, and a makeup competition show all at once.


----------



## septango (Aug 1, 2013)

wow, I just realised I dont remember much before a a few years ago, hmm, 

anywho, I used to have an imaginary girlfriend a while back


----------



## Saga (Aug 1, 2013)

Ley said:


> I.. I've become obsessed with RuRauls Drag race.
> 
> Fan_drag_ulous~


Looks up show hoping for drag racing
Not the drag I expected


----------



## Bunnytrap (Aug 5, 2013)

I suffer from Depersonalization disorder and have never told anyone ever except from parents and councilors of course.


----------



## mysticfyre (Aug 5, 2013)

I have dreams that I'm a wolf or a cheetah. They're awesome dreams.  I'm running around and ripping things apart with my strong jaws. 

The funny thing is that in real life, I won't even eat red meat- just fish.


----------



## Saga (Aug 5, 2013)

Bunnytrap said:


> I suffer from Depersonalization disorder and have never told anyone ever except from parents and councilors of course.


And all of us


----------



## Bunnytrap (Aug 5, 2013)

Saga said:


> And all of us


Well yeah now anyway but fuck it why not.


----------



## Seekrit (Aug 5, 2013)

Umbra.Exe said:


> When we remodeled my room, all my stuffed animals were put into storage. It took me a long time before I  stopped missing the two that I normally sleep with: A baby seal named Bubble, and a snake named... Snake.



Oh hell that's adorable x3


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Aug 5, 2013)

When I was a kid I stuck my tongue on a 9V battery - not for the reason that adults do it, but just because it seemed like a good idea at the time.

Despite everything my friends say to try and discourage me, I love opening beer bottles with my teeth.

I'm still coming out of the 'scene' phase.


----------



## Jabberwocky (Aug 5, 2013)

I pushed someone I hated down a flight of stairs but he caught himself halfway imagine if the person had tumbled all the way down I would probably been a teenage delinquent.


----------



## Seekrit (Aug 5, 2013)

Batsy said:


> I pushed someone I hated down a flight of stairs but he caught himself halfway imagine if the person had tumbled all the way down I would probably been a teenage delinquent.



Or a murderer, whatever.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 5, 2013)

Batsy said:


> I pushed someone I hated down a flight of stairs but he caught himself halfway imagine if the person had tumbled all the way down I would probably been a teenage delinquent.



A boy in my old highschool let one of his friends ride him down the stairs like a toboggan. He broke both of his arms.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Aug 5, 2013)

A guy in my local area died because he missed a step on his stairs.

The man himself has been unable to walk/move without any kind of aid all his life since he was a young adult due to a car crash that killed his mates but left him alive.

He's been in my area for as long as I can remember.

Don't fuck with stairs.

Or cars for that matter.


----------



## Lobar (Aug 5, 2013)

I am an unrepentant car singer.

Sometimes I even sing backup for songs that don't have backup vocals in them.


----------



## veeno (Aug 5, 2013)

I shake uncontrollably when i look at skyscrapers.

Even on tv.


----------



## Tao (Aug 6, 2013)

I have had sex with a few girls, which is weird. Even weirder, one of them I had sex with in the back of her van parked in a park just so she'd buy me dinner from a Chinese buffet.


----------



## Aleu (Aug 6, 2013)

Lobar said:


> I am an unrepentant car singer.
> 
> Sometimes I even sing backup for songs that don't have backup vocals in them.


I do this as well
I imagine I'll go deaf by the age of 40 with how loud I keep my radio too :c


----------



## Lobar (Aug 6, 2013)

Tao said:


> I have had sex with a few girls, which is weird. Even weirder, one of them I had sex with in the back of her van parked in a park just so she'd buy me dinner from a Chinese buffet.



that is weird

what were they thinking


----------



## Tao (Aug 6, 2013)

Lobar said:


> that is weird
> 
> what were they thinking



As said by the great Descartes, they wanted the D.


----------



## Misomie (Aug 6, 2013)

I hate my "best friend." She broke my trust and still thinks we're good, but in truth I hate her. However, even though she hurt me (even though it was a year ago I'm still saddened by it and tear up), my loyalty prevents me from emotionally crippling her (which would be so easy). I don't want to be the one to let her realize what a horrible person she is because I want her to find it out for herself when she is old and alone.


----------



## septango (Aug 7, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> A boy in my old highschool let one of his friends ride him down the stairs like a toboggan. He broke both of his arms.



I take it he is the life of the party?


----------



## Lobar (Aug 7, 2013)

Misomie said:


> I hate my "best friend." She broke my trust and still thinks we're good, but in truth I hate her. However, even though she hurt me (even though it was a year ago I'm still saddened by it and tear up), my loyalty prevents me from emotionally crippling her (which would be so easy). I don't want to be the one to let her realize what a horrible person she is because I want her to find it out for herself when she is old and alone.



Vindictive much?

Really, the mature thing to do here is to have an adult conversation with this "friend" about how you're still carrying baggage from a year ago and either get what you need from it to get past it or part ways on the best terms possible.  What you're doing right now benefits no-one and reduces yourself to the level of whatever your friend did a year ago if not lower.


----------



## Mehru (Aug 7, 2013)

There's one guy who's been ecstatic over the pure thought of me for years, thinking I'm just the greatest person ever. But when we were younger I stole his Game Boy and persuaded him that he'd just lost it, and I'd play it in front of him a lot claiming it was mine and it was brand new, as was his when it was actually his.

I've really kinda wanted to return it to him, but I can't remember for the sake of me where it is. This is also the same guy whose house I threw up in his bath at the aftershocks of a party he'd held and gotten him in some major shit for it because I broke his sink in the process of recovery, too. 

Poor guy.


----------



## Umbra.Exe (Aug 7, 2013)

Monocled Unicorn said:


> ....
> - Every time I see a large, open field, I have an inexplicable urge to sprint through it as fast as I can (Sadly I can't, as I am asthmatic and would likely die o.o).
> ....



I would totally do that... If I ever saw an open field. I look at pictures of wide open spaces and wish I could go there. Sometimes I wish I could move to the desert, seems like the closest thing I have around here. The desert can be beautiful as well, and I don't think enough people appreciate it.

I also always wish I could go swimming where the ocean is actually clear and blue. I hate not being able to see the bottom of wherever I'm swimming.


----------



## Ley (Aug 8, 2013)

I want to do everything that my parents feared I would do just to see what would happen.


----------



## DerekFoxtail (Aug 8, 2013)

I had a very late sexual discovery period, so I didn't quite understand what a boner was when I was really young. And by really young, I mean fairly older than a person should probably be to not understand that. And I never got rid of them because I didn't know how. Also I used to wear sweatpants from time to time. I don't know how many years I walked around with sweatpants boners in school, but I try not to think about it. I never got made fun of for it though, surprisingly.

As for something non-sexual, I like sleeping with a tail on sometimes because I genuinely find it more comfortable and almost relaxing (like, for physical reasons, not because it puts me in some furry zen mode or something...or, I mean, maybe a little, but I know that's not the primary reason), and my friend got me one as a gift that's seemingly invincible to tearing. I have no idea if anybody has noticed before, or if they just leave it alone. =I


----------



## Ranguvar (Sep 5, 2013)

My life is a lie! I was born in..... Wilmington.


----------



## Neon Poi (Sep 5, 2013)

I renounced my family. They were bad influences in my life and I feel better than ever now that I'm free from them.


----------



## Kiwisalad (Sep 5, 2013)

I still sleep with a stuffed bear my dad bought for me when I was three. As a kid I never got emotionally attached to toys, sure I liked their bright colors and stuff but never 'needed' a toy like kids do. But for some reason This bear was different and I think to this day if something happened to him I'd be devastated for awhile.

I used to record 'Talk shows' on my cassette player when I was a kid. It had songs and commercials, and a serial adventure featuring some of my stuffed animals. 

Again in the younger time around 8 or 9 I drew a naked man and tried to hide it. My granma found it but instead of chastising me about it actually joked with me about it and made me feel ok about being curious. I don't think she ever told my mom or dad.

In early grade school I was in a play and while waiting for my classes section to come up took off one of the two layers of black tights I had one because I was hot. Turns out mom had layered them so my underwear wouldn't show through. Didn't even realize until we were in the car on the way home. :I

Closets freak me out.

I legitimately loved power rangers as a kid and dressed up as the pink ranger twice for Halloween.


----------



## Bambi (Sep 5, 2013)

Kiwisalad said:


> I legitimately loved power rangers as a kid and dressed up as the pink ranger twice for Halloween.


I don't know, but damn ...

I loved the Pink Ranger as a kid. [Edited: holy fuck did the original look all sorts of fucking wrong, lol.] Did you know that after filming the series, the blue one flipped his shit after seeing titanic and started chucking fuckers off boats? Of course, it wasn't titanic that made him go super sand legend, it was his fathers AID's. Really sad to think about, the more you read into the details.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Sep 5, 2013)

Megaman used to be my imaginary friend when I was like 3 or 4.


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 5, 2013)

Vaelarsa said:


> Megaman used to be my imaginary friend when I was like 3 or 4.



Mine was a Chain Chomp. He wasn't a very good playmate. :c


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Sep 5, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Mine was a Chain Chomp. He wasn't a very good playmate. :c



from the time i was 3 until i was 8 ish i had this imaginary friend. Let me explain this dude, he never had a name but looked like you crossed a moray eel with a wolf with a zombie. And i loved him.


----------



## ScaredToBreathe (Sep 5, 2013)

Once when I was ill with a really nasty stomach virus my mom made me go to Easter Mass at the National Cathedral in Washington DC.

Where I promptly shit my pants.


----------



## Jabberwocky (Sep 5, 2013)

Got a second set of piercings
Wanted to hide them from the mother
Failed miserably.


----------



## Inpw (Sep 5, 2013)

After a bad breakup I spooned my pillow for a week.


----------



## benignBiotic (Sep 6, 2013)

I ... I am the 'XoPachi' of Super Dinosaur... :-O


----------

